# My new toy and a dual build



## Ice (28/11/15)

Koopor plus 200 w with kayfun v4 and a 0.46 ohm dual build


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Ice (28/11/15)

Sorry the coils was on my dripper but same in my kayfun


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

